# E/M pocket tool



## perkins05 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi does anyone have a E/M pocket(cheat sheet) tool for physician use? If so can you share it with me.

Thanks


----------



## Anita Johnson (Dec 1, 2011)

*Pocket Tool*

 Hi!

I have a few of them. Are you looking for any particular specialty? I have a general one for the 95 guildelines if you want that. Just send me your email address.

coder925@gmail.com

Anita


----------



## Sueedwards (Dec 2, 2011)

If you check out the Medicare website they have tools.


----------



## losborn (Dec 2, 2011)

I use a great one you have to buy from DonSelf.com.  It fits in a pocket, is laminated, and works kind of like a slide rule.  I audit all day, and I find it really useful.  I think I paid $12 for 2 some years back.

Lin
CPC, CEMC, CPMA


----------

